# Cagare



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti !

Il verbo _cagare _l'ho sentito usare a Bologna in alcune espressioni, piuttosto colloquiali. La mia impressione spontanea era che praticamente si trattasse di una forma volgare del verbo _cacare_.

Visto che il Treccani la forma _cagare _non la riporta, voglio chiedervi se questa forma si usa esclusivamente nelle espressioni figurate (più o meno volgari) e se si usa in tutta l'Italia, oppure si tratta di una parola solo dell'italiano settentrionale?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## giovannino

In “Sinonimi e contrari “ Treccani la considera una variante settentrionale.


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> La mia impressione spontanea era che praticamente si trattasse di una forma volgare del verbo _cacare_.


Entrambe sono egualmente sconsigliate in ambito formale, ove si prediligeranno forme come _defecare_ o _evacuare_.

_Ca_*g*_are_ si usa prevalentemente – se non esclusivamente – nell'Italia settentrionale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mi capita di sentire ed usare "cagare" ma solo nell'espressione "fa cagare" (fa schifo). A me sembra una versione addoilcita di "cacare", come "figa" per  "fica".
P.S. Comunque non riesco a immaginare nessun contesto in cui useserei "cacare/cagare" in senso letterale.


----------



## giginho

Dalle mie parti si usa sempre cagare al posto di cacare, quest'ultimo utilizzato quando si vuol ca*l*care la mano sulla volgarità dell'espressione.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Entrambe sono egualmente sconsigliate in ambito formale, ove si prediligeranno forme come _defecare_ o _evacuare_.


Certo. 

Suppongo che _cacca _e _cacare _(non _cagare_) in italiano in generale non siano considerate parole volgari, sopratutto quando si riferiscono ai piccolo bambini (almeno dalle mie parti è così). Parlo del linguaggio parlato/quotidiano, ovviamente, non p.e. di una diagnosi ufficiale del medico ecc ...



Pietruzzo said:


> Mi capita di sentire ed usare "cagare" ma solo nell'espressione "fa cagare" (fa schifo).....





giginho said:


> Dalle mie parti si usa sempre cagare al posto di cacare, quest'ultimo utilizzato quando si vuol ca*l*care la mano sulla volgarità dell'espressione.


Ecco perché avevo l'impressione che _cagare _fosse la versione volgare di _cacare_. Grazie, era questa la sostanza della mia domanda.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ecco perché avevo l'impressione che _cagare _fosse la versione volgare di _cacare_. Grazie, era questa la sostanza della mia domanda.


Ehm, Francis, io dicevo il contrario: alle mie orecchie cagare è meno volgare di cacare.....anche se entrambi sono termini che non userei mai parlando con il mio capo, mia nonna eccetera!


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Suppongo che _cacca _e _cacare _(non _cagare_) in italiano in generale non siano considerate parole volgari, sopratutto quando si riferiscono ai piccolo bambini (


"Fare la cacca" va bene, "cacare" no. Altre alternatve: "fare la pupù" (per bambini), "andare di corpo".


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Ehm, Francis, io dicevo il contrario: alle mie orecchie cagare è meno volgare di cacare.....anche se entrambi sono termini che non userei mai parlando con il mio capo, mia nonna eccetera!


Hai ragione, ti ho capito (=letto) male, pardon ....

Ma adesso sono un po' confuso...  A Bologna la variante _cagare, _la ho veramente sentita sopratutto nelle espressioni tipo "mi fa cagare" e simili che mi sembravano alquanto volgari (rispetto al verbo _cacare _nel suo "vero" senso) ....



Pietruzzo said:


> "Fare la cacca" va bene, "cacare" no ...


Ho capito, grazie.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ma adesso sono un po' confuso... A Bologna la variante _cagare, _la ho veramente sentita sopratutto nelle espressioni tipo "mi fa cagare" e simili che mi sembravano alquanto volgari (rispetto al verbo _cacare_) ....



Anche a Torino si dice "mi fa cagare" e non "mi fa cacare"....o meglio: se dici "mi fa cacare" è perché vuoi calcare la mano sulla parola "cacare" e intensificare il senso di disgusto che provi per quella determinata cosa. E' un'espressione più volgare proprio perché risulta messa in risalto l'effetto che ti fa la cosa in questione (cacare appunto!).
Questo si sente anche dalla pronuncia della frase, dove il parlante calca le due "c" della parola cacare per sottolineare quanto gli/le faccia schifo la cosa in argomento.

Ti confermo che, almeno nel nord ovest, si dice comunemente "mi fa cagare" e non mi "fa cacare", sebbene entrambe le forme siano (ovviamente) comprensibili e abbiano lo stesso significato. 

_*E dopo questo chiedo ai moderatori di istituire per me (e per me soltanto) il titolo onorifico di Aiscrologo Massimo (Aixcrologus Maxumus)*_


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> Suppongo che _cacca _e _cacare _(non _cagare_) in italiano in generale non siano considerate parole volgari, sopratutto quando si riferiscono ai bambini piccoli


_Cacca_ è infantile, si usa con i bambini o tutt'al più come infantilismo per far ridere
ma, attenzione, se mai dicessi a qualcuno/a: «Lei è una cacca!» la persona non la prenderebbe certo bene.
Sia_ ca_*c*_are_ che _ca_*g*_are_ invece (almeno alle ie orecchie) sono verbi piuttosto "pesanti", sia nel senso letterale che in quello metaforico:
direi che, se non si ha molta confidenza con l'interlocutore, sono decisamente da evitare.


----------



## bearded

Nel Nord si usa anche l'espressione ''ma vai a cagare!'' nel senso di ''vai a quel paese/vai al diavolo''.  Ovviamente non la usano le persone 'distinte'  .


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Curioso (ma neanche tanto....) come questi argomenti siano sempre così "popolari"... 
Ricordo una discussione piuttosto accesa in merito qualche anno fa, ma nel forum italiano-inglese, sul fatto che molti utenti trovassero strano che, dalle mie parti e direi in tutto il nord-est, sia abitudine dire "siamo cagati" nel senso di "siamo fregati". 
Per esempio: "Se la fornitura che abbiamo ordinato non arriva in tempo, siamo cagati!".
Assicuro che è un'espressione che sento quotidianamente.
Sottolineo che sento usare normalmente "ca*g*are", non "ca*c*are". Quest'ultimo mi suona da sempre molto, molto strano.


----------



## bearded

Fulvia.ser said:


> non "ca*c*are". Quest'ultimo mi suona da sempre molto, molto strano.


Penso che quest'ultimo si usi soprattutto in Toscana e nell'Italia centrale (comunque è il termine ''originario'').  Nel Nord Italia suona antiquato: qui si usa solo la ''deformazione'' settentrionale con la g. Vedi anche #2 e 3.


----------



## francisgranada

Fulvia.ser said:


> Curioso (ma neanche tanto....) come questi argomenti siano sempre così "popolari"...


Non solo in Italia   .....


----------



## Linnets

In Toscana, nel linguaggio corrente, usiamo solo _cacare_ (pronuncia [kaˈhaːɾe]) o _cacà_ ([kaˈha], anche [kaˈa]). _Cagare _è diventato piuttosto popolare grazie a scenette cinematografiche come l'agente ACI in _Bianco rosso e Verdone_ "_ma va a caghèr!"_ o la famosa esclamazione di Fantozzi "_una cagata pazzesca_"; io lo uso qualche volta per degli scopi ironici. _Cacca_ è del linguaggio popolare (non volgare) ma si usa perlopiù per le feci del bambino o quelle dei cani.


----------



## Armodio

Anche qua in Umbria la forma in voga è quella etimologica, quella della "*cacata* c(h)arta" del carme catulliano.
Il "cagare" scimmiotta il settentrionalismo, è enfatico o ha un tono di sprezzo pseudo-elegante.
Diciamo che qua "la... perturbazione abbiamo fatto in tempo a lascercela alle spalle nei pressi di Parma".


----------



## lemure libero

Dalle mie parti nella Pianura Padana, nel linguaggio volgare è diffusa la forma transitiva col significato di "_tenere in considerazione, prestare attenzione o interesse, ascoltare, guardare_", soprattutto con la negazione:
"_Ho parlato coi proprietari ma non mi hanno cagato_", "_mi caghi?_"( mi ascolti?).
"Q_uella non mi caga di striscio_" (non mi considera minimamente), penso equivalga a "_non mi fila per niente" . _
È comunque un verbo che, per quanto in modo riducente, ben si presta alle costruzioni iperboliche, che sono comuni nelle parlate.

P.s. Forse è questa la perturbazione cui allude Armodio?


----------



## symposium

Anche in Veneto solo "cagare" che può anche, come dice Lemure, significare "badare a": "ma mi caghi?"="ma mi ascolti?". La cacca comunque resta cacca: "il bambino ha cagato e ha fatto molta cacca".


----------



## Linnets

lemure libero said:


> Dalle mie parti nella Pianura Padana, nel linguaggio volgare è diffusa la forma transitiva col significato di "_tenere in considerazione, prestare attenzione o interesse, ascoltare, guardare_", soprattutto con la negazione:
> "_Ho parlato coi proprietari ma non mi hanno cagato_", "_mi caghi?_"( mi ascolti?).


Anche qui, ma il verbo è _cacare_.



lemure libero said:


> Forse è questa la perturbazione cui allude Armodio?


No, si riferisce alla scenetta del film _Bianco rosso e Verdone_.


----------



## Armodio

La mia era una battuta, Lemure, una semplice citazione sull'onda di quella fatta da Linnets. 
Tramite metafora umoristica intendevo dire che al di qua di una certa linea spartiacque immaginaria il _cagare _non è di prassi, se non con le sfumature suddette.
Qua nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi diremmo _ma va a cacà/sto film è 'na cacata _a fronte del settentrionale _ma va a caghèr_ o _è una cagata pazzesca._


----------



## Melissa90

in Lombardia si usa spesso cagare, io stessa quando devo mandare a quel paese una persona, le dico: _ma va a cagà!
_


----------



## Linnets

Melissa90 said:


> in Lombardia si usa spesso cagare, io stessa quando devo mandare a quel paese una persona, le dico: _ma va a cagà!_


Qui (_ma_) _va' a cacà_, o nel registro più rustico, (_ma_) _va' a caà_.


----------



## Melissa90

Dalle mie parti (alta Lombardia) difficilmente sento il termine _cacare _(che poi sarebbe quello più esatto)


----------



## bearded

Melissa90 said:


> in Lombardia si usa spesso cagare, io stessa quando devo mandare a quel paese una persona, le dico: _ma va a cagà!
> _


Mi fa piacere che tu confermi il mio #12.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Melissa90 said:


> in Lombardia si usa spesso cagare, io stessa quando devo mandare a quel paese una persona, le dico: _ma va a cagà!
> _


... del resto, la coppia Cochi e Renato ne aveva fatto un tormentone!


----------



## francisgranada

Viste le vostre reazioni interessanti, avrei qualche domanda in proposito:



symposium said:


> .... "ma mi caghi?"="ma mi ascolti?"....


Nella mia lingua materna "_Neanche mi caghi_" significherebbe più o meno "non mi prendi in considerazione, mi prescindi, non merito la tua attenzione, ....". E' questa la sostanza?  Avrebbe senso dire p.e. "Io non/neanche lo/gli cago" in italiano?



Melissa90 said:


> in Lombardia si usa spesso cagare, io stessa quando devo mandare a quel paese una persona, le dico: _ma va a cagà! _


Si tratta di una versione un po' meno volgare di _vaff****lo, _ oppure non ha lo stesso significato?

Il verbo _cagare_, nelle espressioni colloquiali/volgari, si usa anche nel senso di _arrabiarsi_, _inca***rsi_ e simili, o no?


----------



## Mary49

francisgranada said:


> Nella mia lingua materna "_Neanche mi caghi_" significherebbe più o meno "non mi prendi in considerazione, mi prescindi, non merito la tua attenzione, ....". E' questa la sostanza?  Avrebbe senso dire p.e. "Io non/neanche lo/gli cago" in italiano?
> 
> 
> Si tratta di una versione un po' meno volgare di _vaff****lo, _ oppure non ha lo stesso significato?
> 
> Il verbo _cagare_, nelle espressioni colloquiali/volgari, si usa anche nel senso di _arrabiarsi_, _inca***rsi_ e simili, o no? No


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Mary49


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Il verbo _cagare_, nelle espressioni colloquiali/volgari, si usa anche nel senso di _arrabiarsi_, _inca***rsi_ e simili, o no?


No. Al contrario, almeno dalle mie parti, si usa per qualcuno che ti fa arrabbiare. Es. "Mi hai cacato il c****o" equivale a "mi hai rotto i c."


----------



## Melissa90

ci sarebbe anche un uso diverso del verbo dalle mie parti, ovvero _ma caghet adoss_
Io in genere lo riferisco ad una persona troppo piena di se...


----------



## francisgranada

Melissa90 said:


> ci sarebbe anche un uso diverso del verbo dalle mie parti, ovvero _ma caghet adoss_
> Io in genere lo riferisco ad una persona troppo piena di se...


Se ho capito bene, allora tradotto in italiano sarebbe "mi ha cagato addosso". Quindi nella mi interpretazione il senso sarebbe "m'ignora, non mi prende in considerazione perché per lui/lei non sono importante, neanche merito la sua attenzione (= è pieno di sé stesso)". Ho capito bene? ....


----------



## lemure libero

No, tradotto è: _"Ma cagati addosso" _ed è riferita a una persona tronfia, presuntuosa e, mi avvicino, stitica e piena di sé. Come immagine l'associo vagamente al rospo della favola di Fedro o a quella suggerita dal proverbio: _"Chi si loda si sbroda"_.


----------



## francisgranada

lemure libero said:


> No, tradotto è: _"Ma cagati addosso" _e penso sia riferita a una persona tronfia, presuntuosa....


Ah, ho capito ... Grazie .

(un uso simile esiste anche nella mia lingua materna come reazione ad un certo comportamento da parte di qualche  persona ...  )


----------



## Melissa90

esatto lemure! Purtroppo uso spesso questa affermazione...


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> No. Al contrario, almeno dalle mie parti, si usa per qualcuno che ti fa arrabbiare. Es. "Mi hai cacato il c****o" equivale a "mi hai rotto i c."


Infatti, sempre in linguaggio molto (!) raffinato, esistono anche i  Cagacazzi.


----------



## barking fellows

Armodio said:


> Qua nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi diremmo _ma va a cacà/sto film è 'na cacata _a fronte del settentrionale _ma va a caghèr_ o _è una cagata pazzesca._


"Qua" dove? Non si capisce, se nelle info del profilo non specifichi di che zona sei.

Comunque, secondo me, in termini di volgarità non c'è differenza tra cacare e cagare (né tra fica e figa): soltanto, la versione con la C è quella italiana originale, mentre la versione con la G è prettamente settentrionale.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ....  Cagacazzi.


Se non fosse volgare, allora sarebbe quasi un termine poetico


----------



## Armodio

barking fellows said:


> "Qua" dove? Non si capisce, se nelle info del profilo non specifichi di che zona sei.


Beh, dal mio #17 credo fosse abbastanza chiaro, senza bisogno di ribadirlo.


----------

